
Huawei in contact with European technology providers of privacy - prince707
https://www.ctocio.com/tech/software/%e5%bc%80%e6%ba%90/29385.html
======
StudentStuff
Huawei can't patch basic security holes (namely ancient OpenSSL versions
sprinkled through their LTE Basestation codebase):
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/28/hcsec_huawei_oversi...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/28/hcsec_huawei_oversight_board_savaging_annual_report/)

HCSEC asked Huawei to update these vulnerable libraries last year when Huawei
promised a $2 billion investment in security, yet this really basic firmware
maintenance task has yet to be performed.

Huawei also did the same thing with a Windows driver:
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/how-microsoft-
found-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/how-microsoft-found-a-
huawei-driver-that-opened-systems-up-to-attack/)

This company does not give a fuck about security, even when they are under
scrutiny. It isn't the "Chinese hackers" I'm afraid of, but rather normal
blackhats and greyhats exploiting this cornucopia of vulnerable software to
our detriment.

